# I found the cure?!



## Gunit (Dec 4, 2010)

Ok so I was browsing the internet today and came across this link:

My link

This guy believes depersonalization is a result of low Phenethylamine (PEA) in the brain. PEA is found in foods such as chocolate and assuming this guy isn't joking it might work. I think some people should give it a try...all you have to do is eat chocolate.

Also, he created a new "updated" cure for DP and here's the link:






Hope this helps someone...best of luck and let me know how it goes!


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

gafrey said:


> ...all you have to do is eat chocolate.


 lmao.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Did you really just "find" this?
The guy that made that video just posted a link a couple days ago.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Something smells fishy here... anthonnnnny is thattttt youuuu?? LMAO


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

no.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I remember when the "Builders Bar" video from this guy was posted, and I think it was Tommygunz or someone that went through the ingredients and as stupid and uninformative and funny as it is, it actually might not be complete bullshit.

The video:


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

haha yeah i remember that too, search this on the forum its been posted a few times


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Oh my goodness. I don't know why but that video made me want to cry.


----------



## UltraRobbie (Nov 27, 2010)

So basically... we've been shitting ourselves over this for a long long time, only to find out the cure could just be eating chocolate?








...







...







...







Oh well


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

UltraRobbie said:


> So basically... we've been shitting ourselves over this for a long long time, only to find out the cure could just be eating chocolate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He he.

I dont like chocolate much.. but its Christmas so I have been 'force' fed it. Feeling a little brighter. Coincidence? I think so!


----------



## UltraRobbie (Nov 27, 2010)

BusyBee said:


> He he.
> 
> I dont like chocolate much.. but its Christmas so I have been 'force' fed it. Feeling a little brighter. Coincidence? I think so!


I noticed my mood does change when I eat chocolate. It could be the increase of serotonin and it probably is, but it does seem to change something.

I mean if it can help with blood pressure and bad moods, why can't it help with this?


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

We should create diets, people.


----------



## keety (Dec 22, 2010)

its all in the guys head, im just coming to terms with that your thinking got you into this... your thinking will get you out of this.. and in this case the thoughts came in a box of builder bars.


----------



## UltraRobbie (Nov 27, 2010)

keety said:


> its all in the guys head, im just coming to terms with that your thinking got you into this... your thinking will get you out of this.. and in this case the thoughts came in a box of builder bars.


It's funny because the DP/DR is all in our heads too


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

i tried taking builders bars and they didn't help at all


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

This made me lol
He thought he was getting better therefore he got better.
Plus he only had it for 2 weeks. My first experience lasted only 2 weeks because I just stopped thinking about it.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Onibla it was the same for me







I only had it for 2 weeks the first time. Then later i smoked again and BAM. Anyway how are you doing now?


----------

